# MTD Owners manual



## Albert279

Hello
My name is Albert and I'm looking for an owner manual for a Mtd snowblower 10 hp/29" cut. Model # 31BE660H552


----------



## Motor City

See Link, download the PDF file.

31CE660F129 MTD SNOW THROWER Manual | Sears PartsDirect


----------



## Albert279

TY for the info, just what I needed


----------



## DumbassLives

I looked at that link and the manual doesn’t seem to be for the E660H. Everything around it but not that model number 31BE660H552. Am I missing something?


----------

